# Old uniform parts



## murrdawg (6 May 2010)

I've always wondered.... What do we do with old DEU's that don't fit etc, after ordering new ones?


----------



## Pusser (6 May 2010)

You can do whatever you like with them.  They're yours.  You do not have to return them anywhere.  You are supposed to remove any identifying features (ie. Canada badges, rank badges, unit identifiers, etc) before disposal.  That's so somebody picking through your garbage can't dress up like you and sneak onto the base to do your job for you.

My wife uses one of my old shirts when she dyes her hair.


----------



## murrdawg (6 May 2010)

So when it comes to the tunics, we have to take the time to take off the "Canada" and the rank on the sleeve?


----------



## Pusser (6 May 2010)

You're supposed to.


----------



## Neill McKay (7 May 2010)

murrdawg said:
			
		

> So when it comes to the tunics, we have to take the time to take off the "Canada" and the rank on the sleeve?



Lay it on a table so the badge is flat, then just slice it off with a sharp knife.  It works surprisingly well.


----------



## krustyrl (7 May 2010)

When I seen this post , I thought we would be referring to the old wool uni's c/w putees and pips.?  lol!!   8)


----------



## Otis (8 May 2010)

PLEASE take your identifiers off of your old uniforms prior to disposal.

I have a HUGE issue with unwashed, unshaven, long-haired protesters bad-mouthing everyone from the government to anyone who disagrees with their views, all while wearing old kit with rank and flashes because they think it looks cool and makes them badasses ... some kind of environmental (or whatever) "warriors" or something.

I don't really think they're fooling anyone into thinking they're ex-forces or representing the CF, but it bugs me none-the-less.

I have consistently refused to participate in the Christmas tradition on changing ranks with my superiors ... I haven't yet earned that rank, I will not wear it until I do ... so I don't think these people should be allowed to wear any just because they had $10 in their pocket while at an Army/Navy surplus store (don't get me wrong, the tradition of the Jr member becoming the CO for the day/night is fine, it's when everyone starts drunkenly changing ranks with everyone else that I start to squirm).

OK, end of rant ... please return to the scheduled thread ...


----------



## Pusser (10 May 2010)

I am reminded of an incident years ago when walking down Yonge St in Toronto (past a famous tavern that shall remain nameless) where I observed a rather striking long-legged blonde (really rather nice legs) passing our flyers while wearing nothing but a surplus dress tunic (with all the badges and buttons), which was long enough to work as a mini-skirt.  It was all rather exciting until he spoke with a rather distinct baritone...


----------



## armyvern (10 May 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I am reminded of an incident years ago when walking down Yonge St in Toronto (past a famous tavern that shall remain nameless) where I observed a rather striking long-legged blonde (really rather nice legs) passing our flyers while wearing nothing but a surplus dress tunic (with all the badges and buttons), which was long enough to work as a mini-skirt.  It was all rather exciting until he spoke with a rather distinct baritone...



 I actually had the visual in my head.

Oh man (literally), I need a new keyboard now; thanks for today's laugh.


----------



## mariomike (10 May 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I am reminded of an incident years ago when walking down Yonge St in Toronto (past a famous tavern that shall remain nameless) where I observed a rather striking long-legged blonde (really rather nice legs) passing our flyers while wearing nothing but a surplus dress tunic (with all the badges and buttons), which was long enough to work as a mini-skirt.  It was all rather exciting until he spoke with a rather distinct baritone...



Let me guess. The St. Charles Tavern?
If so, that's going way back. I think it's been closed for 20 years:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3NV0tyjFpg


----------



## Danjanou (10 May 2010)

Pusser this her?







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enza_Anderson


----------



## Journeyman (10 May 2010)

No sash; obviously a support-trade issue   ;D


----------



## mover1 (10 May 2010)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> When I seen this post , I thought we would be referring to the old wool uni's c/w putees and pips.?  lol!!   8)



I have a whole garage filled with Battledress and P-37 webbing what should I do with it?


----------



## Pusser (10 May 2010)

Danjanou, that's an amazingly similar likeness!  Only that day, she was wearing sunglasses.  It's amazing what the teenage brain takes in and remembers!  I guess now it's time to go back to therapy. ;D

Yes it was the St Charles Tavern.


----------

